# Dubarry Clare or Galway?



## Baileyhoss (9 July 2010)

Sorry, not CR in the slightest, but I value the opinions in this room!.

Facing the summer off games due to a gimpy arm I'm going to put all those saved entry fees to good use and treat myself to a pair of Dubarry's. 

I had always intended to get the Galway boots, but the Clares are suddenly looking more and more apealing?

Any review or recommendations on either you stylish clever CR people?


----------



## redcascade (9 July 2010)

I LOVE my Galways, haven't had them long and they're my first pair and they have hardly been off my feet, I wear them for anything and everything, even with my shorts(cos they look super cool  ) No experience of the Clares though, either way I'm sure they'll be fab


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (17 July 2010)

got a pair of dubarry galway size uk 6 eu 39.5 in brown mahogany still in box with dudarry tissue paper. brand new, open to offers, warwickshire. otherwise will advertise in local tack shop, currently retailing over £250. pm if interested.


----------



## PortwayPaddy (17 July 2010)

QR

Love my Ariat Conistans which I bought instead of Dubarry as the Dubarry boots have no ankle support and come much higher up the calf.

In my humble opinion, the Ariats are much better.

Paddy


----------



## only_me (17 July 2010)

I have the clares, and you can ride in them, i dont think you are meant to ride in the galway ones 

I love mine


----------



## jonny (17 July 2010)

Galway all the way!

X  X


----------



## charlimouse (17 July 2010)

I have the clares, they are brilliant. As only-me said the clares are designed to be ridden in as well, whereas the galways are not. Are you male of female? The clares may look a it girly if you are a man, but I have seen plenty of men in the galways!!!!!!


----------



## dominobrown (17 July 2010)

I have the clare ones and have worn them everyday for nearly 2 years and have not looked after them one bit. I would like the galaway ones because my clares look a bit rough but would clean up. They are excellent and are waterproof, tested them in the water jump in Bramham!


----------



## Baileyhoss (19 July 2010)

thanks guys!  i'm a girl charlimouse.  thanks of courseyoucan, but they would be a little big i think.  I already have some ariat grasmere, it's pull on ones i am after now.

now i'm looking at those new ariat ones.  they seem a good bargain.


----------



## smac (19 July 2010)

I tried the new Ariats, wasn't so keen although normal ariat comfort. I went for a new pair galways. I do sometimes ride in them but the inside seam gets rubbed and rubs the saddle flap


----------



## Alibear (19 July 2010)

Another person with Clares (big birthday and xmas treat) and I love them. Clean up nicely too for best. Have given up riding in my proper long boots all together now I have my Clares. 
Although are too hot in the weather we've got at the moment so back to short boots for now. (and NO Chaps I am a heathen  )


----------

